# Auto Train Trip Report



## GBNorman (Feb 24, 2018)

"Voyage 24" will be aboard 52 (21)

Guess what, you now get to know your space: K/5240 - well after you paid up!!!

Appears to be Forward Riding in a 3250X if the A-end is where it belongs

It turned out to be a frazzled drive up from Boca owing to some kind of smack up on the 95 near Ft. Pierce. Like a fool, I ducked off to find Route 1; that was dumb dumb. Just wait it out and unless you really know the area.

Adding to the troubles were making a pit stop at a gas station at which the card reader didn't work The Attendant walked out to help, but now it shut off at $40 - and I needed more ($47.26)

Arrived SFA 210P which gave me 20 minutes to spare before the 230P close.

I didn't do any exploring, as I really get sick and tired of, because I know how to walk on a train, get sneered at by a Conductor "you're with Amtrak; you must be one of them spies".

Looks like Bedroom K in the 5240 is forward riding. It is a light load with 191 passengers and 110 vehicles.

Arrived in Lorton 65ME. Funny how all shades of the area snice I first ventured here in '72 have completely changed.

I never explored, all I noted is the Coach Lounge is the Sightseer. What a waste - "you've seen one pine tree, you've seen 'em all".

Showers? still "batting a thousand".

Oh well, still have most of yesterday's Times to read as the Station staff does not report until 8AM. All told I had my auto back 845A, and was on my way in rush hour traffic on the 95. Guess what, I know one Lexus that will not see the "Lexus Lanes" along the Beltway - known as mine.


----------



## OBS (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks for the report GBN.


----------



## Woodcut60 (Mar 23, 2018)

Unfortunately, this is one of the few US trains I won't be able to ride. No car, no bike.


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 30, 2018)

Woodcut60 said:


> Unfortunately, this is one of the few US trains I won't be able to ride. No car, no bike.


Living in NYC, a car is somewhat useless, and a big pain in the neck, so we (happily) dont have one. The most realistic way to take the Auto Train would be to take my grandparents car with us. Since they live in Florida for half the year, and NJ for the rest, they have to either ship their car north/south, or hire a driver to get it there. So what we could do is visit them around the time theyre migrating, and take the car with us on the AT. Otherwise, Ill have to just stick with the Meteor...


----------



## RichieRich (Jun 6, 2018)

Just read this Thread. I've been known to take one car down LOR-SFA and bring TWO back...did that TWICE. Waaay cheaper to bring an "extra" car back on the AT then shipping. Found a cute convertible on eBay while in Orlando. It was near SANFORD!!!!! Right down 46 just past I-4! Drove over on the way to the AT and had the niece drive mine (GMC Yukon XL) over to pick it up...and brought it back with us. Amtrak has no problem as long as there's room. Bought an Olds Cutlass Supreme convertible in Jacksonville the same way and brought IT back on another trip. Yes...you need a car to get on the AT.


----------



## PVD (Jun 12, 2018)

Actually, it depends where in NYC you live and where you tend to travel. I live in a coop development that has semiprivate garages. (long row of individual garages, but walls in between every 5) and they are extremely reasonable (less than $50 a month) I go to LI, Westchester, upstate NY, and during the hockey season Coney Island at night. Also, since retiring I teach a few classes (evenings) in Long Island City, coming home via 7 train and bus would be an hour, car is 20 mins, without the 3 blocks walk at both ends which is not something I like in the winter or rain. I grew up in a family without a car, and most of the time I have used public transit without any hesitation even going to/from work, unless it was during the times when I had a company provided vehicle all expenses paid.A few times I drove if the project was in an odd spot where the time difference was large. (Like Staten Island)


----------

